# Windows 7 und Aion



## Macta (9. Mai 2009)

Ich habe gerade heute den RC von Windows 7 installiert...
Aion startet aber nicht, da DirectX 11 nicht unterstützt wird.

Wie kann ich das Problem beheben?

Ich möchte unbedings bis zum 15. Mai Aion ausprobieren -.-


----------



## Tikume (9. Mai 2009)

Vista/Xp installieren.


----------



## Macta (9. Mai 2009)

Darauf wollte ich eigentlich verzichten,
da ich jetzt echt kein Bock habe mein System 2mal
an einem Tag aufzusetzen.

Gibt es keine andere Lösung?
Kann man nicht irgendwie DirectX 10 aktivieren?


----------



## Tikume (9. Mai 2009)

http://www.aion-forum.com/hilfe/170-windows-7-und-aion.html

Angeblich hat es da jemand zum laufen gebracht, nur dummerweise vergessen zu sagen wie.


----------



## Geige (10. Mai 2009)

wird dir wohl nix anderes übrigbleiben
xp/vista zu instalieren, wobei eventuell eine
dX9 instalation auch helfen könnte!


----------



## Macta (10. Mai 2009)

Ich habe jetzt Vista wieder installiert -.-

Jetzt kommt aber dieselbe Fehlermeldung wieder:

The installed version of DirectX is not supported by Aion.
Aion reqires DirectX9 june 2008 or later.


AN ALLE DIE AION NICHT ZOCKEN KÖNNEN!

Probiert mal aus, wenn Ihr ein Game habt das DirectX9 zum installieren
bereithält, wie z.B. Alarmstufe Rot 3, geht in den Ordner und installiert DirectX.

So hat es jedenfalls beio mir geklappt.


----------



## Ota (10. Mai 2009)

Aion benötigt mindestens DirectX Nov 2008. 
Bei mir läufft Aion seit Wochen ohne Probleme auf der Windows 7 Beta und wenn ich dazu komme nehm ich mir heute Abend mal den RC1 vor.
DirectX ist übrigens kumulativ, es wird also nix überschrieben wenn ihr verschiedene Versionen installiert.


----------



## Razyl (11. Mai 2009)

Macta schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade heute den RC von Windows 7 installiert...
> Aion startet aber nicht, da DirectX 11 nicht unterstützt wird.


Genau deshalb sollte man auch Win7 auf einen Testsystem installieren und nicht sein altes überschreiben...


----------



## jo0 (12. Mai 2009)

Ich hab gestern frisch die neue Windows 7 RC1 64Bit installiert...

Hab den DirectX Webinstaller heruntergeladen und ihn installieren/runterladen lassen.

Musste es nichtmal neu installieren, hab mir einfach die Verknüpfung von der anderen Windows-Partition rüber kopiert, den Updater über die Verknüpfung gestartet, updaten lassen und es läuft Perfekt!

*Also: Aion auf Windows 7 stellt kein größeres Problem dar
*
mfg


----------

